# JBL 660GTi 2-Way Competition Component System



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet. BNIB at $499.00 right now

JBL 660GTi 2-Way Competition Component Speaker System - eBay (item 290514278783 end time Dec-26-10 20:08:08 PST)


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If you can fit the waveguides, then it's the best set to get you into High-End Car Audio for the money. 
I preferred those to the SR6500 set from Polk. 

Kelvin


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have just the mids only from one of these sets.....fantastic quality.


----------



## saber (Dec 28, 2010)

redcalimp5 said:


> I have just the mids only from one of these sets.....fantastic quality.


Yep, very nice!


----------

